# Military Ranks



## Rosette (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a story where the military is involved. However, I know little to nothing about the military. However, I've gotten a grasp on what they do from watching war movies and documentaries. But I've never been able to distinguish ranks, like colonel, general, lieutenant, etc. So basically what I need to know is what all the ranks are, from lowest to highest. And I need to know what the jobs for each rank are.

I'm about to do a search on it, but I just wanna have back up info, so that I feel assured.


----------



## Sam (Aug 10, 2010)

Military ranks vary from country to country and armed force to armed force. For instance: The United States have five armed services: The Army, Navy, Marines, Air Force, and Coast Guard. The don't all have the same ranking system. For example: In the Navy the first ranks are called Seaman Recruit, Seaman Apprentice, Seaman, Petty Officers (third-, second-, and first-class). In the Marines, you have Private, Corporal, Sergeant, Staff-Sergeant, Gunnery-Sergeant, Master-Sergeant, First-Sergeant, Master-Gunnery-Sergeant, Sergeant-Major. 

In most armed forces, the officer classes follow a similar, if not identical, progression: Lieutenant (second and first), Captain, Major, Lieutenant-Colonel, Colonel, Brigadier-General, Major-General, Lieutenant-General, General. In naval forces, the rank of General is replaced by that of an Admiral. 

Here's a website which should give you everything you need: List of comparative military ranks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BrandonWilde (Aug 10, 2010)

In England a lieutenant is known as a left-tenant - although I do believe it is spelt lieutenant - strange!


----------



## Sam (Aug 10, 2010)

It's pronounced _lef_tenant because the word has its roots in French, and the French pronounce "Lieu" as "lef".


----------



## Rosette (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess I need to know the US army ranks.


----------



## Taxiday (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out military.com


----------



## Rosette (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help and links, folks!


----------



## garylawing (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi dear friend glad to see you here, you know, the U.S army ranking system is divided into three categories. They are enlisted, warrant officer and commissioned officer. The U.S army ranking system is a long established method of clarifying who is in charge. All soldiers in the U.S artmy are assigned a rank. The rank is based on education, time in service and promotion points earned.
The U.S army military rank is visible on each soldier's combat uniform on the center chest and on the shoulder or sleeve of the dress uniform.
Thank you..


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 9, 2010)

Rosette 

I served 12 years in the military. (Army specifically) 

PM me if you have any questions.


----------

